# Longines Presence Heritage



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay so I'm struggling to understand why there is absolutely nothing out there about this dress/summer watch.

- It comes in two really elegant size choices (38.5mm mens, and 34mm midsize)
- Powered by the revered ETA 2895-2 based movement (small seconds variant of 2892-A2)
- Solid 18k gold case for the price of steel from most other (even mid-tier) brands, with sapphire main crystal and a sapphire glass display case back
- Alligator strap
- Breguet-style temperature blued hands, stylish Breguet arabics.
- And all without an ugly date window shoehorned in to ruin it all.

It's a piece that's always leapt out at me whenever I've seen one in the flesh, even amidst the sensory overload that is the Selfridges Wonder Room.

The only downsides I can see are that the water resistance is only 30m (mind you, Patek dress watches only boast 30m, so it's more a limitation of the genre than this particular piece), and that the Longines brand itself is sneered at by some.

Here in the UK it can be had new for around or just under £2,000. Seems like a total home run to me. Am I missing anything? Anyone have one and care to share experiences?


----------



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

This SE-Asian jeweler's showcase is the only video/'review' of the piece I can find:


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it is probably the snob-factor. Plus, some people want a watch with a higher monetary bar to entry, especially with this design. In other words, if its price were in the 5-figure range, it might be more popular! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

OP, I am in the same boat as you. I almost bought one for my wife. It is priced quite well I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

Update!

I ended up buying the watch, after noticing that it has disappeared off the Longines website.

I'm getting married in November, and had been looking for a gold dress watch to mark the occasion.

After many months of fairly obsessive research (I'm sure I'm in good company here), I'd narrowed it down either to this or a Lange 1815 in rose gold, which has long been my favorite watch.

It's likely to be an expensive time coming up for me, with relocation and a career change, and not to mention a few Rolexes on the way over the next 6-12 months, so I decided to do the sensible thing and keep the Lange as a grail for now. On the Longines, I negotiated an approximately 19% discount. I'm positive at least 20% was available, but we settled on a round number as I was short on time, having traveled one of the (very) few ADs that had one in stock.

Pretty delighted with this thing. Apologies that there are only a couple of pics (taken by phone, and no pic of the movement), but I've put it to one side until November now. I'd be happy to take dslr pics and do a full video review once I start wearing it. I think it's important that there's at least some consumer-end documentation of these (apparently) unpopular and now discontinued pieces before they disappear into total obscurity.

Anyway, the pics. In person the depth and richness of the gold and the blued hands is pretty stunning. 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice! Thanks for posting some photos. Congrats on your upcoming nuptials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for this post and the pictures. That is a nice looking watch. Congrats on your upcoming wedding and on the new watch.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc3110 (12 mo ago)

Fisi said:


> Update!
> 
> I ended up buying the watch, after noticing that it has disappeared off the Longines website.
> 
> ...


Hello !

After some years, can you tell us if you are happy about this watch ? Can you make a quick review please  ?
Thanks !


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Marc3110 said:


> Hello !
> 
> After some years, can you tell us if you are happy about this watch ? Can you make a quick review please  ?
> Thanks !


Good luck in receiving a reply. The last time Fsi was seen was on the 2 Nov 18.


----------

